# Pants/Bibs for Tall & Skinny



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

You can try Rab. They make long sizes (34 inch inseam). Not sure they make a long in a 30 waist but.. wroth a shot.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

I am the opposite and have found that Patagonia Pants are always too long and skinny for me.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

They may not be known for their outdoor clothing, but you might try Lands' End. They make outdoor clothes and they make a lot of Tall stuff.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*PANTS*

Obermeyer makes a 36" inseam for us normal people


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

What's up with Flylow? I wanted to get some of their pants, but a 31" inseam on a 34" waist? Are those guys chubby munchkins?


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

North face makes several ski pants in Talls, Flylow always makes at least one style pant in Tall but must order from them early in season/call em...not in any retail stores....they are all out for this year...at the SIA show they said next year maybe several models but must contact by September to be sure not sold out


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

US companies continue to shorten inseams...had a pair of TREW bibs that I loved, but they delaminated so they sent me a new pair. I was stoked, till I learned they changed the model from tall and skinny to short and fat. Patagonia doesn't go longer than 34" 

Your best bet is the Swedes, they are tall and skinny as a country so anything from Sweet or Helly Hansen will have the 34-36 inseams with slim waists.


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Arcteryx.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

CBrown said:


> Arcteryx.



+1 best avalable


----------

